# Guess the Score Sunday March 20th vs Nets



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

<center>







vs.








<center>

3:30 PM, Conseco Fieldhouse
*TV*: Not televised  *Radio*: WIBC</center>

<center>*Probable Starting Lineups*:

_Pacers_:





































Anthony Johnson/Reggie Miller/Stephen Jackson/Dale Davis/Jeff Foster

_Nets_:





































Jason Kidd/Jacque Vaughn/Vince Carter/Jason Collins/Nenad Krstic



Pacers 97
Nets 91

Pacers Leading Scorer- Stephen Jackson (29)

Nets Leading Scorer- Vince Carter (25)</center>


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

Pacers 94
New Jersey 88

SJax 30 points.


----------



## daschysta31 (Sep 18, 2004)

pacers 96
nets 88

leading scorer reggie with 27


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

I guess I'll take a stab and say Pacers 89 Nets 85


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

These next two games against the Nets are huge. If we can even manage a split I think we're nearly a lock to make the playoffs.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

RP McMurphy said:


> These next two games against the Nets are huge. If we can even manage a split I think we're nearly a lock to make the playoffs.


I definately think you're right.
We were able to take advantage of our last two opponents, who were on 2nd games of a back to back, so we need to continue that trend and take this one at home.


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

Pacers 90
Nets 86


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

94 - 90 Pacers


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

I still don't get why this game isn't being televised, it's a big game, two teams who are desperate to get into the playoffs.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Foster, Jackson, Johnson, and Reggie all with 2 points a peice so far.
8-8 with 6:23 to go in the first.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

What a low scoring 1st quarter....

Edit: Pacers were down 16-14


ugly


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

The way things are going, I wouldn't be surprised if neither team gets to 30 by half time.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

19-16 Nets with 9:37 to play in the 2nd.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Jason Kidd has the most rebounds in this game with 7.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

AJ is having a helluva game.....8 points on 4-5 shooting, 3 boards, 3 assists.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

StephenJackson said:


> AJ is having a helluva game.....8 points on 4-5 shooting, 3 boards, 3 assists.


Yep, Dale has played pretty good as well.
6 points and 4 rebounds for him so far.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

New Jersey is not shooting to well from the field, but they are still winning this game.
We need to try to get to the line more often, only been there twice so far.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

40-34 Nets at half time.
Anthony Johnson leads the way for us with 10, while Carter has 14 for the Nets.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Stephen Jackson needs to take over in the second half, he has 8 shots on 4/8 shooting so far.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

I'm undecided on whether I should listen to this on radio since its not on TV.


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

<marquee>*Nets are crashing us!!*</marquee>
It's 67-53 1:38 3rd Qtr


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

71-59 after 3.
We will need to come out strong in the 4th quarter if we want to win this.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Reggie has been a non factor in this game thus far, look for him to step up in the 4th quarter if we are to get back in this game.


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

<marquee>*8:41 4th Qtr: Stephen Jackson Shooting Foul. His 4th Personal Foul.*</marquee>

Not good at all!


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

How do you do those marquee things again?


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Pacers trying to keep it close...
78-66 with 7:31 left.
Still plenty of time for a comeback.


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

Turkish Delight said:


> How do you do those marquee things again?


Write <.marquee>TEXT<./marquee> without those periods after "<"


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

94-85 final.
With the games that we have coming up, I'm really beginning to worry now.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

I can't believe we lost to NJ. They aren't even in the playoffs.

Final Score- 94-85 Nets

Pacers Fan- 15, but DQ'd
MillerTime- 15, but DQ'd
daschysta31- 17, but DQ'd
Tactics- 13, but DQ'd
Jermaniac Fan- 13, but DQ'd
Turkish- 13, but DQ'd

Winners- Turkish Delight, Jermaniac Fan, Tactics


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Well New Jersey is no pushover, but this was definately a game we should have won.


----------

